# I miss my shrimps so so so bad!



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

guys just want to share my shrimps that I bred before unluckily I dont have any single one left coz my little cousin put some meatballs on all of my tanks and they all died!!!

my 15gal wholesetup with hob filter
-substrate old fluval stratum given by a friend
-my ph goes to 7-7.5 as I remember
-using 100%straight tap water
-i didnt check the gh/kh coz i dont have a tester 
20-30% weekly water change


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That really sucks. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Start over, breed again! 
Take this as an opportunity to start something new?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Cam sorry to hear the sad news. Agreed with Jay, new start and chance to switch it up a bit.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That really sucks. Maybe a lock on the door to keep the little cousin out next time ? But don't give up.. start over. Life goes on.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep we all have suffered great losses in this hobby....just clean everything out, set it up again and this time put lids on your tanks or put them high enough that little fingers can't put anything into.

I lost 5 very expensive taiwan bees just in June while I was on vacation, and I just lost 10 x BTOE's and 35 OEBTs 2 weeks ago due to time lag in shipping, so we all know how hard it can get. 

Plenty of people on here have extras they can spare to get you started, don't give up because of one mishap.....stuff happens, move on .


----------

